# oto flashing?



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

I noticed one of my oto's flashing and scraping on rocks occasionally but the rest aren't
he started doing it after i setup my diy co2 and did some maintenance in the tank (re-planting uprooted plants, vacuuming etc)

its a 38gal, I use flourish comprehensive and potassium at half doses once a week
295gph canister filter
the temp is around 80f
the ph is 6.8 -7
gh around 10 maybe slightly lower
idk the kh
0 ammonia/nitrites and the plants keep the nitrate level 10ppm or less
the diy co2 is 2x 1liter bottles
1 with 2cups sugar 1/2 tsb dry bakers yeast
other is 1 1/2 cups brown sugar 1/2 tsb dry bakers yeast
I also change the water once a week

only tank inhabitants are 5 otos 2 pangio loaches
and I haven't noticed any marks dots or soars on any of their bodies

so is there a problem and does anyone know what the problem could be?
is there anything I can do to prevent sickness or should I just wait and see how he does


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you added anything new to the tank? Has your fish come down with illnesses in the past? I don't know much on co2, especially DIY, but the co2 may be irritating him :noidea: Don't hold me up to that though, because it's just a thrown out there theory. 

To me it sounds more like a territory thing, sense there are no visible illnesses. Fish mark territory by rubbing against objects. So what looks like flashing behavior to us may just be them marking territory. Otocinclus are not really aggressive, but maybe there are to many bottom dwellers in the 38 gallon and he is just saying that he needs a little space? If you can't see any visible signs of sickness and everything else seems good, then I would just watch him closely.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

interesting theory.. the first time I noticed him do it he rubbed the ground then darted at my loach, i thought it was a random coincidence and he just accidentally "bumped" into the loach... hmm
Ill keep an eye on them


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems plausible although I never witnessed or heard otos doing this. Keep us updated!


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

ok he has a spot on his head now that looks a lot like this









found that pic online, it's pretty much identical
white blotches that almost look natural or like an injury
this is the same oto in the pic 5 days later








they weren't able to find out the cause in the thread I found this in http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/213628-otocinclus-with-big-white-spot/ and the oto died soon after

can someone please help ID this in the case it might be the same disease my fish has
I would take pics of my fish but when I try to take pictures of my fish it always comes out as blurr
I cant figure out how to get the camera to focus right and the shutter speed is too sow to catch them.. they are almost always moving


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe Columnaris... If so you need to treat it as fast as possible with antibiotics. Quite contagious as well as I remember.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

where do I get antibiotics for fish?


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

I want to go to the store soon does anyone know what I should get??


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

I got melafix
is it good or bad idea to use it?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I have heard otocinclus are sensitive to medication. They don't have any scales, so I would look for a medication thats for scaleless fish.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

yea I did not only for them but every fish I have is considered sensitive 
kuhli loaches, oto and ember tetras
the melafix didnt say anything about scaleless but it did say "safe for even the most sensitive fish"


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Living in the Netherlands, I don't know what is available over there. Melafix (API?) doesn't contain antibiotics, but natural substances I read. I don't know what is in there but it seems like it is worth a shot. Maybe someone has another suggestion if this doesn't work, but for now, I hope it works!


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

yea I messed up... its not an antibiotic it's an antibacterial.. I got confused
hopefully it still helps


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Let us know how is goes


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ras said:


> yea I messed up... its not an antibiotic it's an antibacterial.. I got confused
> hopefully it still helps


Being a pharmacist, antibacterial is against bacteria, antibiotic against lots of microorganisms like fungi etc. The problem is that antibacterial substances don't need to kill all bacteria. They only need to slow down the growth the be called antibacterial. Second problem is that they usually only work against gram-positive bacteria and most disease causing bacteria are gram-negative. Still, even if it only slows down growth, perhaps the fish can handle the rest


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

yea hopefully
yesterday was the last day of treatment and I did the water change today
also added some carbon to my canister filter, hopefully it will help suck out the leftover melafix 
i havent seen any flashing, and the oto who had the marks now has a smooth flawless back 
BUT one of the smaller ones seems to have a little sore on its back , I think it will clear up on its own though
they all look good, eating good 
acting pretty normal other than once in a while they will pace against the glass as if they are trying to swim through it, or like they are trying to swim out into my room? idk I am chalking it up to random fishyness since when one does it the rest will be acting normal and fine. I figure if it was a problem with their environment they would all be pacing trying to get out

but i have noticed, the second the light goes out the oto's and kuhlis go crazy
swimming through the bubble wand and all over the glass
its kind of odd to see, i have no idea what its about


----------

